# Often Overlooked: The Survival Library



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Do you have the diverse skill set you might need to survive in a post-collapse environment? Sure, most preppers have some of the skills, some of us have enough skills to get by, but I'm willing to bet that none of us have all of the skills we might need to really live well in such a situation. A well thought out survival library can give you the edge you need to make it.

Although I do have quite a few actual books, most of my stuff is stored electronically on a tiny 1 TB "My Passport" drive. I currently have over 200,000 titles, and add more as I find them. I roughly divide my ebooks into 2 categories: technical books and "everything else." 

The "everything else" category contains tens of thousands of works of fiction from classic novels to science fiction, books on art and philosophy, religion, and a wide range of other "non-essential" topics. Most of these are intended to provide entertainment and relaxation.

The bulk of my library, however, is devoted to technical books. Most of these are college level texts on engineering, chemistry, physics, math, zoology, biology, construction, medical texts, and many, many more subjects.

I consider the medical library to be one of the most important sections. I have text books on everything from neonatal care to surgical practices, from basic and trauma first aid to toxicology, from veterinary medicine to geriatrics, and just about everything in between. Would I really perform surgery with info gained from a book? Only as a last resort, but yeah, if I had to.

Other major collections include a vast array of military FMs and TMs, books on herbal remedies, books on preserving and storing food, field identification guides for plants, and books on gunsmithing, reloading, and other associated topics.

I have an old laptop, extra battery, and small solar charger stashed with the Passport drive. These items (along with a few other electronic devices like my radios) are in my "hillbilly special" Faraday cage in my garage. This is just a new metal garbage can with a tight fitting lid. A block of recycled Styrofoam in the bottom keeps the contents isolated from the metal. I sanded off enough of the galvanization to let me solder a piece of heavy copper wire to the can, and the wire leads to a dedicated copper ground rod. I'm fairly confident anything inside will survive any sort of EMP event.

A library like this takes a little time to assemble, but it doesn't cost a lot. It's lightweight and can provide the extra edge you might need one day. Will you know how to make antibiotics? Build a dam? Know what mushrooms are safe to eat? Be able to make gunpowder? Construct a radio? Have the knowledge on hundreds of diverse topics that might make the difference between surviving... or not? I will.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

If your ready for a EMP.. Is the power source for your computer ready for the EMP? Everything for info should be paper..


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Actually, yes, my power source should be secure from EMP. I think.

As I said, I have a cheap laptop and 2 batteries, along with a small solar charger and the passport drive in my faraday cage thingie.

I do have some actual paper books, but 200,000 books at an average of 1.5" each would require a shelf over 4.7 miles long. I don't have room in my Winnie the Poo backpack for that many books!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I think your storage idea and what you are storing is an excellent idea. What an invaluable resource this could become.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I am working on a similar setup with an old laptop, solar, and cage.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

What's your source for the books...if you don't mind me asking. PM me if you would rather it not be public.

The wife has around 8000 ebooks but they're all novel type. I would like some of those medical books. The other technical books also interests me.


----------



## Fallon (Apr 23, 2013)

From what I've read the ground rod may be more of a problem than benefit for EMP, as opposed to lightning. Also steel is a poor conductor compared to aluminum or copper, so is not recommended for a farriday cage.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You want the steel covered with an insulator (plastic or mylar) and then cover it with copper - no grounding rods - they become antennas for EMP. Layers of copper and aluminum are the best protection with insulation between the laters. You have to protect the electronics from the E-1 pulse and motors/generators from the E-2 and E-3 pulses. The EMP from solar storms only carry the E-3 pulse so they are not AS dangerous to your electronics but can overload anything with a "long-wire" think of 20,000 to 50,000 volts per meter of wire - If you have several meters of wire running from your panels or windmill to your home you have a lot of voltage collecting.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

brandonnash said:


> What's your source for the books...if you don't mind me asking. PM me if you would rather it not be public.
> 
> The wife has around 8000 ebooks but they're all novel type. I would like some of those medical books. The other technical books also interests me.


I too would be interested in this.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have many sources but most are broken links now. I saved everything and am copying to dvd for posterity. I am using a Linux computer that will be shielded from EMP and inside a filter box so only clean air can get to it. My Linux computer dual boots to DOS because I have a lot of OLD information that doesn't translate to windows environments. With the dual boot system I can still print out plans that were made in the 80s on CADD6 - the files are not readable by any other software so I have that version of Cad on the DOS computer. The Linux side is more or less compatible with any data from Windows but I still don't have a MAC box but then I have never needed anything on a Mac or Apple. It might be good to have one but unless I find a need I will stick with what I have.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I turned green with book envy. Nice collection!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Fallon & PaulS, interesting. We are looking for a new home now, but I'll certainly do more research and probably rig up a better storage solution once moved. I think I'll disconnect the ground for now, at least until I can do more research. It took me years to collect and organize my stuff, would be a shame for the drive to get corrupted and lose it all. Matter of fact, I'm gonna burn it all to DVDs too. Thanks for the heads up!

Just for the record, these ebooks aren't just for my use. Engineers and Doctors and the like don't remember everything... but they know where to find the info they need. Obviously, if they are forced to flee they won't be bringing the reference library with them, so this could be an excellent way to help jump start the eventual recovery (and maybe save lives). It would also be an excellent barter item with the potential to open doors that would otherwise remain closed.

But damn, it has to survive intact to be useful! I'm sure I have some solid info on Faraday cages... errrrr, if I can find it.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

WWW.books.Google.com

Tens of thousands of books that can be downloaded free.

Also check out Kindle. Lots of free books there as well.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

38 Survival Downloads and Handbooks ? Pioneering, SHTF, Engineering, Urban Gardening, Defense, and More | Truth is Treason

Free ebooks - Project Gutenberg

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/3738-prepper-library.html


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

38 Survival Downloads and Handbooks ? Pioneering, SHTF, Engineering, Urban Gardening, Defense, and More | Truth is Treason

Free ebooks - Project Gutenberg

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/3738-prepper-library.html


----------

